# Der Sieg ist mein!



## Zwitter

Hallo!

Ich habe in einer Serie "Der Sieg ist mein!" gehört. Ist das überhaupt grammatikalisch richtig? Sollte man nicht stattdessen sagen "Der Sieg ist meiner"?

Danke!


----------



## manfy

Nach engstirninger Schulbuchgrammatik könnte man es heute wohl als ungrammatisch bezeichnen.
In Wirklichkeit ist es aber eine poetische und leicht archaische Ausdrucksweise.

In festen Phrasen, wie eben "Der Sieg ist mein/dein/sein/unser/euer!", ist diese Ausdrucksform auch heute oft zu finden.
Aber Vorsicht: "Der Sieg ist ihr!"  geht nicht! (mögliche, poetisch klingende Alternativform: "Der Sieg ist der Ihre!")

PS: Das Possessivpronomen ist in dieser Form unflektiert, d.h. ich würde hier auch "Die Frau ist mein!" sagen und nicht "Die Frau ist meine!"


----------



## Zwitter

manfy said:


> Nach engstirninger Schulbuchgrammatik könnte man es heute wohl als ungrammatisch bezeichnen.
> In Wirklichkeit ist es aber eine poetische und leicht archaische Ausdrucksweise.
> 
> In festen Phrasen, wie eben "Der Sieg ist mein/dein/sein/unser/euer!", ist diese Ausdrucksform auch heute oft zu finden.
> Aber Vorsicht: "Der Sieg ist ihr!"  geht nicht! (mögliche, poetisch klingende Alternativform: "Der Sieg ist der Ihre!")
> 
> PS: Das Possessivpronomen ist in dieser Form unflektiert, d.h. ich würde hier auch "Die Frau ist mein!" sagen und nicht "Die Frau ist meine!"


Also in festen Phrasen ist es unflektiert, aber was ist mit dem Beispiel mit der Frau? Gehört das auch zu den Phrasen oder gibt es noch eine Regel, von der ich nicht weiß? Denn man sollte hier den Regeln nach "Die Frau ist meine" schreiben, oder?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Unflektiertes prädikatives


manfy said:


> mein/dein/sein/unser/euer


scheint mir weniger aktuellen als prospektiven Besitz auszudrücken:

_Der Sieg ist mein! - Der Sieg ist mir sicher!

_In einer Bar, die Augen auf eine Frau gerichtet, die allein an der Theke sitzt: _Die Frau ist mein!

_Und dann doch auch zurückblickend: _​Und dann war sie mein (jene Nacht)._

Vgl. Ehefrau: _Diese Frau ist meine. - Das ist meine Frau._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Unflektiertes prädikatives
> 
> scheint mir weniger aktuellen als prospektiven Besitz auszudrücken:
> 
> _Der Sieg ist mein! - Der Sieg ist mir sicher!
> 
> _In einer Bar, die Augen auf eine Frau gerichtet, die allein an der Theke sitzt: _Die Frau ist mein!
> 
> _Und dann doch auch zurückblickend: _​Und dann war sie mein (jene Nacht)._
> 
> Vgl. Ehefrau: _Diese Frau ist meine. - Das ist meine Frau._


Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Prädikative Possessivpronomen sind veraltend und/oder poetisch. Humorvolle Assoziation mit der Sprache alter Heldenepen erklärt dieses _Die Frau ist mein! _m.E. besser als ein vermeintlicher Aktual/Prospektiv-Bedeutungsunterschied.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unflektiertes prädikatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> mein/dein/sein/unser/euer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scheint mir weniger aktuellen als prospektiven Besitz auszudrücken:
> 
> _Der Sieg ist mein! - Der Sieg ist mir sicher!
> 
> _In einer Bar, die Augen auf eine Frau gerichtet, die allein an der Theke sitzt: _Die Frau ist mein!
> 
> _Und dann doch auch zurückblickend: _​Und dann war sie mein (jene Nacht)._
> 
> Vgl. Ehefrau: _Diese Frau ist meine. - Das ist meine Frau._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Prädikative Possessivpronomen sind veraltend und/oder poetisch. Humorvolle Assoziation mit der Sprache alter Heldenepen erklärt dieses _Die Frau ist mein! _m.E. besser als ein vermeintlicher Aktual/Prospektiv-Bedeutungsunterschied.
Click to expand...

Den von Dir angesprochenen _veraltenden und/oder poetischen_ Sprachgebrauch betreffend, hast Du völlig recht. Besonders gefällt mir Dein Hinweis auf das Besitzdenken von _Helden_. Daneben gibt es auch die Kategorie des Besessenwerdens, etwa als Nippesinschrift: _Auf ewig Dein._ 

Darüber hinaus habe ich - zu Recht oder zu Unrecht - einen modernen Restsprachgebrauch vermutet: _Der Sieg ist mein! - Der Sieg ist mir nicht mehr zu nehmen, ich habe ihn in der Tasche._


----------



## manfy

Zwitter said:


> Also in festen Phrasen ist es unflektiert, aber was ist mit dem Beispiel mit der Frau?


Sorry für meine verwirrende Beschreibung. Ich hatte mit dem falschen Ansatz begonnen!
Ich wollte diese Anwendung erst als Ellipse erklären, also:
Der Sieg ist mein = Der Sieg ist mein [Sieg]. 
Aber der Vergleich von "Die Frau ist mein"  und "Die Frau ist mein [Frau]"  hat mir die Augen geöffnet.

Ich bin jetzt zur Einsicht gekommen, dass man dieses archaische und unflektierte Possessivpronomen als substantivisch angewandtes Pronomen sehen muss, also "mein" = "das, was mir gehört" oder "mein Eigentum".
Soweit ich das sehen kann, wird diese Form auch nur prädikativ verwendet (also gemeinsam mit dem Verb sein) 

Ein weiteres, nicht ungewöhnliches Anwendungsbeispiel:
"Wenn ich diese Fußballwette gewinne, dann *seid* ihr *mein* für das ganze Wochenende! Rasen mähen, Auto waschen, Haus putzen - ihr müsst tun, was auch immer mir einfällt!"
Die grammatikalisch normale, moderne Anwendung des Possessivpronomens wäre hier äußerst ungewöhlich und sonderbar: "...dann *seid* ihr *meine* für das ganze Wochenende..." weil das Bezugswort zu "meine" fehlt.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ich bin jetzt zur Einsicht gekommen, dass man dieses archaische und unflektierte Possessivpronomen als substantivisch angewandtes Pronomen sehen muss, also "mein" = "das, was mir gehört" oder "mein Eigentum".
> Soweit ich das sehen kann, wird diese Form auch nur prädikativ verwendet (also gemeinsam mit dem Verb sein)


Nein, eben nicht. Das ist m.E. dein Missverständnis. Es ist ein ganz normal adjektivisches verwandt und *genau darum* in prädikativer Verwendung eben unflektiert. Man sagt ja auch _Die Tür ist rot_ und nicht_ Die Tür ist *rote_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> mit dem Verb sein


Oder mit den andern beiden Kopulae:

_Sie wurde (ward)/blieb mein._


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Oder mit den andern beiden Kopulae:
> 
> _Sie wurde (ward)/blieb mein._



Stimmt, all diese Verben funktionieren uneingeschränkt mit dieser Anwendung: Du bist mein. Du wirst mein. Du bleibst mein. 



berndf said:


> Nein, eben nicht. Das ist m.E. dein Missverständnis. Es ist ein ganz normal adjektivisches verwandt und *genau darum* in prädikativer Verwendung eben unflektiert. Man sagt ja auch _Die Tür ist rot_ und nicht_ Die Tür ist *rote_.



Ich verstehe zwar, was Du sagst und es klingt plausibel...aber irgendwas passt nicht mit meiner gehirnintern eingeprägten Grammatik überein. Da muss ich wohl erst mal drüber schlafen, bevor ich eine brauchbare Äußerung machen kann!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich sehe gerade, dass das DWB das unflektierte _mein_ nicht nur mit Kopulae kennt:

_mein fühlend herz macht ihr vergnügen mein. _
Wieland

_verwegner, halt! die sklavin raubst du mir, _
_die ich erobert und für mein erklärt? _
Schiller


----------



## berndf

Die feste Verdrahtung attributiv=flektiert, prädikativ=unflektiert war nicht immer so streng. Bis ins späte 18. Jahrhundert hast Du Ausnahmen in beide Richtungen gesehen. Nachgestellte attributive Adjektive blieben, und bleiben, sofern sie heute überhaupt noch vorkommen, übrigens auch meist unflektiert.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Nein, eben nicht. Das ist m.E. dein Missverständnis. Es ist ein ganz normal adjektivisches verwandt und *genau darum* in prädikativer Verwendung eben unflektiert. Man sagt ja auch _Die Tür ist rot_ und nicht_ Die Tür ist *rote_.


Trotz Fußball, Bier und gut 2 Stunden Schlaf sträubt sich mein Sprachgefühl immer noch gegen diese Definition. Dies bedeutet aber keinesfalls, dass die Erklärung falsch ist! Mein Sprachzentrum hat sich im Unterbewusstsein wohl eine Sprachlogik zurechtgelegt, die diese Assoziation von Adjektiv und Pronomen nicht so einfach erlaubt.
Vielleicht weil sich dies mit der normalen Anwendung des Possessivpronomens schlägt, also "Diese Frau ist mein" versus "Diese Frau ist meine"!?

Egal, rein logisch überlegt stimmt deine Aussage bezüglich adjektivischer Anwendung des Pronomens in dieser Form.

------------------
Korrektur: Der Knopf ist aufgegangen! ...vielleicht...!

Spezielle Anwendung des Possessivpronomens:
"Diese Frau ist mein." = adjektivische Anwendung, daher prädikativ, daher unflektiert.

Normale Anwendung des Possessivpronomens:
"Diese Frau ist meine." = substantivische Anwendung, daher flektiert. (zwar ist "meine" eigentlich auch noch ein Prädikativ hier, aber die substantivische Anwendung erfordert die Flexion). Kann man das so sagen?


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich sehe gerade, dass das DWB das unflektierte _mein_ nicht nur mit Kopulae kennt:
> 
> _mein fühlend herz macht ihr vergnügen mein. _
> Wieland
> 
> _verwegner, halt! die sklavin raubst du mir, _
> _die ich erobert und für mein erklärt? _
> Schiller


Na ja, die Verben kann man vielleicht als kopulaähnlich ansehen? Bzw. deren Resultate: 
"Mein Herz macht X mein" -> Resultat: X ist mein.

"Ich erkläre sie mein" -> identisch mit "Sie ist mein" (zumindest aus der Sicht des Sprechers)


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> "Diese Frau ist meine." = substantivische Anwendung, daher flektiert. (zwar ist "meine" eigentlich auch noch ein Prädikativ hier, aber die substantivische Anwendung erfordert die Flexion). Kann man das so sagen?


Ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob es in diesem Fall die treffender wäre eine substantitivische Verwendung zu postulieren oder eine attributive Verwendung und als elliptisch für _Diese Frau ist meine [Frau]_ zu verstehen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob es in diesem Fall die treffender wäre eine substantitivische Verwendung zu postulieren oder eine attributive Verwendung und als elliptisch für _Diese Frau ist meine [Frau]_ zu verstehen.


Ich lese es als _Diese Frau ist meinige_, also substantiviert.


----------



## berndf

Das verlagert das Problem nur. Die Frage stellt sich für mich auch bei Adjektiven: _Mein Auto ist das rote_. Ist _rote _dann substantiviert oder ist der Satz elliptisch und _rote _attributiv? Eindeutig substantiviert ist es für mich in _Die Roten haben bei der letzten Wahl verloren_ aber bei _Mein Auto ist das rote_ ist mir das nicht so klar.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Das verlagert das Problem nur. Die Frage stellt sich für mich auch bei Adjektiven: _Mein Auto ist das rote_. Ist _rote _dann substantiviert oder ist der Satz elliptisch und _rote _attributiv? Eindeutig substantiviert ist es für mich in _Die Roten haben bei der letzten Wahl verloren_ aber bei _Mein Auto ist das rote_ ist mir das nicht so klar.


Ich glaube, dass dem englischen _mine_ eigentlich _meinig_ entspricht. Dieses verhält sich eben doch anders als andere Adjektive.


In 

_Diese Frau ist meinige.

_ lässt sich meiner Meinung nach keine Ellipse denken, da 

_Diese Frau ist meinige Frau._ 

zumindest modernem Sprachgebrauch genauso fremd ist wie 

_This woman is mine woman/wife.

_

Mir erscheint _meine_ in _Diese Frau ist meine _als Substitut für _meinige_.


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich sehe einen Sinnunterschied in _"Die Frau ist mein"_ und _"Die Frau ist meine"_.
_"Die Frau ist meine" _> Das ist für mich elliptisch: Das ist meine Frau und nicht die von Herrn Hinterhuber.
_"Die Frau ist mein"_ > Das ist für mich entweder besitzergreifend: Die Frau gehört mir
                                Oder Ausdruck eines tiefen Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühls

@ berndf: 
_"Mein Auto ist das rote"_ ist meinem Sprachempfinden nach eindeutig *nicht substantiviert*, sondern eine Art von Ellipse (ob es in den Grammatikbüchern tatsächlich so bezeichnet wird oder ob es da noch irgendeinen anderen Spezialausdruck gibt, weiß ich jedoch nicht).


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Es ist ein ganz normal adjektivisches verwandt und *genau darum* in prädikativer Verwendung eben unflektiert.


Na, ganz normal ist die Verwendung eines Possessivums als Adjektiv im Deutschen ja nicht. Es wird hier normalerweise entweder als _possessive determiner_ (Possessivartikel, Begleiter eines Nomens) oder als Possessivpronomen (Stellvertreter für ein Nomen oder eine Nominalgruppe) benutzt. Possessive Adjektive wie _der Meinige_, _das Seinige_ etc. (existieren meist in substantivierter Form, als nominale Pro-Form). Hier in diesem Thread haben wir aber mal tatsächlich ein paar Beispiele für prädikativ bzw. attributiv verwendete possessive Adjektive im Deutschen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Glockenblume said:


> @ berndf:
> _"Mein Auto ist das rote"_ ist meinem Sprachempfinden nach eindeutig *nicht substantiviert*, sondern eine Art von Ellipse ...


Ja klar, deshalb wird _rote _hier ja auch nicht großgeschrieben.


----------



## manfy

Glockenblume said:


> @ berndf:
> _"Mein Auto ist das rote"_ ist meinem Sprachempfinden nach eindeutig *nicht substantiviert*, sondern eine Art von Ellipse (ob es in den Grammatikbüchern tatsächlich so bezeichnet wird oder ob es da noch irgendeinen anderen Spezialausdruck gibt, weiß ich jedoch nicht).



Dies seh ich auch so. Deswegen unterscheide ich zwischen:
substantiviert = zum Substantiv gemacht (ergo, es muss zwingend groß geschrieben werden)
substantivisch benutzt = benutzt, als ob es ein echtes Substantiv oder eine Nominalphrase wäre

Aber genau wie Glockenblume weiß ich nicht, ob die Linguistik dies fest und in dieser Form so definiert. (die effektive und überwiegende Anwendung dieser Terminologie scheint mir jedoch in diese Richtung zu gehen)


----------



## Gernot Back

manfy said:


> Aber genau wie Glockenblume weiß ich nicht, ob die Linguistik dies fest und in dieser Form so definiert. (die effektive und überwiegende Anwendung dieser Terminologie scheint mir jedoch in diese Richtung zu gehen)





_Er verspricht mir das Blaue vom Himmel._
_Das war nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
_

Hier fungiert das Farbadjektiv als eigenständiges Substantiv (_Das, was blau bzw. gelb ist am Himmel bzw. Ei._)

_Welches Kleid nimmst du, das blaue oder das gelbe?_​ 
Hier fungiert das Farbadjektiv zwar als Pro-Form für ein Substantiv (_Kleid_), bleibt aber dennoch ein Adjektiv in attributiver Verwendung unter Auslassung (Ellipse) des Substantivs, das man nicht wiederholen möchte.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube, dass dem englischen _mine_ eigentlich _meinig_ entspricht. Dieses verhält sich eben doch anders als andere Adjektive.
> 
> 
> In
> 
> _Diese Frau ist meinige.
> 
> _ lässt sich meiner Meinung nach keine Ellipse denken, da
> 
> _Diese Frau ist meinige Frau._
> 
> zumindest modernem Sprachgebrauch genauso fremd ist wie
> 
> _This woman is mine woman/wife.
> 
> _
> 
> Mir erscheint _meine_ in _Diese Frau ist meine _als Substitut für _meinige_.


Der Satz _Diese Frau ist meinige_ ist aber nicht grammatisch und damit m.E. nicht relevant. "Meinig" verhält sich wie ein reguläres Adjektiv und entsprechend ist nur _Diese Frau ist die meinige_ möglich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Der Satz _Diese Frau ist meinige_ ist aber nicht grammatisch und damit m.E. nicht relevant. "Meinig" verhält sich wie ein reguläres Adjektiv und entsprechend ist nur _Diese Frau ist die meinige_ möglich.


Mein Umweg über _meinig-_ war eine Sackgasse. 


berndf said:


> elliptisch für _Diese Frau ist meine [Frau]_


Ich wollte die Analogie zu _mine_ zeigen: 

_This house is mine. - Dieses Haus ist meines.
_
In beiden Fällen liegt Substantivierung vor. Welche Ellipse sollte dem deutschen Satz folgen? _​*Dieses Haus ist meines Haus.



_PS
Eindrücklicher sind vielleicht diese Sätze:

_Mine is the green house. - Meines ist das grüne Haus.

_Hier kommt meiner Meinung nach die Substantivierung klar hervor. Warum sollte sich daran etwas ändern, wenn man die Nominative links und rechts der Kopula vertauscht?


----------



## Glockenblume

Also, was Schimmelreiter sagt, klingt nicht falsch.
Demnach ist 
"Das ist meines" und "Das ist das gelbe" grammatikalisch nicht vergleichbar, weil ersteres ein Substantiv ist und letzteres ein Adjektiv


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich glaube, es schließt sich der Kreis zum unflektierten _mein._

_Das Haus ist mein. - Das Haus ist grün.

_Hier endet die gewöhnliche Adjektivität von _mein- _aber auch schon wieder:

_Das Haus ist meines. - *Das Haus ist grünes._


----------



## Gernot Back

Glockenblume said:


> "Das ist meines" und "Das ist das gelbe" grammatikalisch nicht vergleichbar, weil ersteres ein Substantiv ist und letzteres ein Adjektiv


Nein, Ersteres ist ein *Pronomen*, ein *Possessivpronomen*; kein Possessivartikel und auch kein possessives Adjektiv!


----------



## manfy

Hervorragender Thread! Die unterschiedliche Terminologie hat mich jedoch beim direkten Vergleich der Varianten ein wenig verwirrt.

Deshalb habe ich einen Vergleich zusammengestellt. Soweit ich sehen kann, scheint diese Zusammenfassung für alle diskutierten Fälle zu funktionieren. (für Vollständigkeit kann ich aber nicht garantieren)
I hope some find it helpful:

*Possessivartikel* (= attributives Possessiv-Adjektiv): Das ist *mein* Haus. Das ist *meine* Frau.
-> immer adjektivische Anwendung (= attributive Funktion zum Nomen); immer flektiert

*Possessivpronomen*: Das Haus ist *meines*/*das meine*. Diese Frau ist *meine*/*die meine*.
-> immer substantivische Anwendung (= es hat die syntaktische Funktion eines Nomens/Nominalphrase); immer flektiert
Kombination mit bestimmtem Artikel ist möglich, verändert aber nicht die grammatikalische Funktion des Pronomens; Anpassung der Flexion ist nötig.

*prädikatives Possessiv-Adjektiv*: Das Haus ist *mein*. Die Frau ist *mein*.
-> adjektivische Anwendung mit prädikativer Funktion; immer unflektiert

_[Anmerkung: Damit kein Missverständnis aufkommt: *Trotz der unterschiedlichen Namen Possessiv-artikel/pronomen/adjektiv zählen alle 3 Varianten zur Kategorie der Possessivpronomen!!*]

__Vergleich zu Adjektiven:
_*attributives Adjektiv* (vergleichbar mit Possessivartikel, jedoch ohne Artikelfunktion): Das ist ein *rotes* Haus. Das ist eine *schöne* Frau.
-> immer adjektivische Anwendung (= attributive Funktion zum Nomen); Einfügen eines Artikels ist nötig; immer flektiert

*substantivisch gebrauchtes Adjektiv* (vergleichbar mit Possessivpronomen, jedoch ohne Artikelfunktion): Das Haus ist *ein rotes*/*das rote*. Diese Frau ist *eine schöne*/*die schöne*.
-> substantivische Anwendung; Einfügen eines Artikels ist nötig; immer flektiert (Anpassung der Flexion bei bestimmtem und unbestimmtem Artikel ist nötig)

*prädikatives Adjektiv*: Das Haus ist *rot*. Die Frau ist *schön*.
-> adjektivische Anwendung mit prädikativer Funktion; immer unflektiert


PS: Die Terminologie habe ich hier so gewählt, dass ein direkter Vergleich vereinfacht wird! Das heißt nicht, dass diese Terminologie richtiger ist, als die Terminologie in den anderen Posts (wahrscheinlich gilt eher das Gegenteil)!!


----------



## Glockenblume

manfy said:


> Hervorragender Thread! Die unterschiedliche Terminologie hat mich jedoch beim direkten Vergleich der Varianten ein wenig verwirrt.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich einen Vergleich zusammengestellt. Soweit ich sehen kann, scheint diese Zusammenfassung für alle diskutierten Fälle zu funktionieren. (für Vollständigkeit kann ich aber nicht garantieren)
> I hope some find it helpful:
> 
> *Possessivartikel* (= attributives Possessiv-Adjektiv): Das ist *mein* Haus. Das ist *meine* Frau.
> -> immer adjektivische Anwendung (= attributive Funktion zum Nomen); immer flektiert
> 
> *Possessivpronomen*: Das Haus ist *meines*/*das meine*. Diese Frau ist *meine*/*die meine*.
> -> immer substantivische Anwendung (= es hat die syntaktische Funktion eines Nomens/Nominalphrase); immer flektiert
> Kombination mit bestimmtem Artikel ist möglich, verändert aber nicht die grammatikalische Funktion des Pronomens; Anpassung der Flexion ist nötig.
> 
> *prädikatives Possessiv-Adjektiv*: Das Haus ist *mein*. Die Frau ist *mein*.
> -> adjektivische Anwendung mit prädikativer Funktion; immer unflektiert
> 
> _[Anmerkung: Damit kein Missverständnis aufkommt: *Trotz der unterschiedlichen Namen Possessiv-artikel/pronomen/adjektiv zählen alle 3 Varianten zur Kategorie der Possessivpronomen!!*]
> 
> __Vergleich zu Adjektiven:
> _*attributives Adjektiv* (vergleichbar mit Possessivartikel, jedoch ohne Artikelfunktion): Das ist ein *rotes* Haus. Das ist eine *schöne* Frau.
> -> immer adjektivische Anwendung (= attributive Funktion zum Nomen); Einfügen eines Artikels ist nötig; immer flektiert
> 
> *substantivisch gebrauchtes Adjektiv* (vergleichbar mit Possessivpronomen, jedoch ohne Artikelfunktion): Das Haus ist *ein rotes*/*das rote*. Diese Frau ist *eine schöne*/*die schöne*.
> -> substantivische Anwendung; Einfügen eines Artikels ist nötig; immer flektiert (Anpassung der Flexion bei bestimmtem und unbestimmtem Artikel ist nötig)
> 
> *prädikatives Adjektiv*: Das Haus ist *rot*. Die Frau ist *schön*.
> -> adjektivische Anwendung mit prädikativer Funktion; immer unflektiert
> 
> 
> PS: Die Terminologie habe ich hier so gewählt, dass ein direkter Vergleich vereinfacht wird! Das heißt nicht, dass diese Terminologie richtiger ist, als die Terminologie in den anderen Posts (wahrscheinlich gilt eher das Gegenteil)!!



Manfy, Deine Zusammenfassung gefällt mir - es fehlen allerdings noch zwei Punkte:
(1) eine Art elliptischer Verwendung:
Da sind drei Pullover. Ich will den *roten*.
(2) Substantivierung:
In der Großen Koalition sind die *Roten* und die *Schwarzen*.


----------



## manfy

Way ahead of you  Denn es hat natürlich mehrere Ansätze gebraucht, bevor ich zum obigen, scheinbar recht generell gültigen Resultat kam.



Glockenblume said:


> (1) eine Art elliptischer Verwendung:
> Da sind drei Pullover. Ich will den *roten*.


Substantivisch gebrauchte Adjektive sind immer elliptisch, also "Ich will den roten [Pullover]", "Ich will die grüne [Jacke]". Sie kommen ohne Referenznomen nicht aus und werden immer entsprechend des Referenznomens flektiert.

Dies ist ein nennenswerter Unterschied zum Possessivpronomen. Dieses braucht zwar auch ein Referenznomen, kann jedoch nicht als Ellipse betrachtet werden: "Da sind 3 Häuser. Das linke ist meines." -> "Das linke [Haus]  ist meines [Haus]  " Dies liegt entweder daran, dass das Pronomen die Artikelfunktion inkorporiert oder weil es eben eine andere Wortart ist (Pronomen vs. Adjektiv) - ich konnte mich noch nicht entscheiden.




Glockenblume said:


> (2) Substantivierung:
> In der Großen Koalition sind die *Roten* und die *Schwarzen*.


Substantivierte Adjektive sind prinzipiell identisch zu substantivisch gebrauchten Adjektiven. Dein Beispiel zeigt gut auf, dass die Substantivierung nicht mehr eine direkte Ellipse sein muss, sondern ein Ersatz einer Nominalphrase und kann sich damit vom Referenznomen/nominalphrase ablösen. (die Roten = die Leute der roten Partei)
Vergleich zu deinem Pulli: "Da sind drei Pullover. Ich will den *Roten*." Dies ist möglich, aber unnötig, denn "den Roten" = "den roten Pullover".
Andererseits: "Da sind drei Pullover. Die gefallen mir nicht. Ich will nur *Blaues*." Hier "Blaues" = "irgendwas, das blau ist". Da ein Referenznomen fehlt ist Substantivierung nötig.

Substantivierte Possessivpronomen sind prinzipiell auch identisch zu Possessivpronomen, die ja schon substantivisch gebraucht sind. Hier ist nun aber ein Artikel nötig: Das Haus ist das Meine = Das Haus ist das meine.
Zusätzlich gibt es die erweiterte Version: Dieses Haus ist das Meinige = Dieses Haus ist das meinige.

Schwieriger wird's bei der Version: Das ist das meinige Haus. Substantivierung ist hier nicht möglich. Es verliert den Status des Possessivartikels, ist aber doch attributiv in Bezug auf Haus verwendet...   
...ich glaub, das nennen wir am besten "umgangssprachlich"  Ich bin aber für bessere Vorschläge herzlich dankbar!

-----------------
PS: Nun habe ich auch eine Lösung zum letzten Problem gefunden.
Als generell vertrauenswürdige Quelle beschreibt canoo.net dies so:_Die Possessivpronomen auf -ig werden *nur als Stellvertreter eines Nomens* und nur mit Artikel verwendet.

_​Somit kann "Das ist das meinige Haus" als umgangssprachlich und damit grammatikalisch fraglich angesehen werden! (auch wenn man es in manchen Regionen oft hört).
Canoo führt auch nur Kleinschreibung an und da es keinen verwertbaren Unterschied zwischen Kleinschreibung und Substantivierung des Possessivpronomens gibt, unterstütze ich diese Form - auch wenn ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass die Substantivierung und damit Großschreibung seit der letzten Orthographiereform offiziell erlaubt ist.


----------

